# Control Rye grass in Tifton 85



## JB1023 (Feb 22, 2011)

I have a 12 acre Tifton 85 patch that has some volunteer Italian Rye grass coming up in it. I rode thru the patch yesterday checking on my Tifton and it is just starting to green up. I couldn't say for sure if some of it really went dormant. I had planned on spraying it with roundup thinking the Tifton was dormant and would not be affected in order to clean it up. Would any of you know what I could spray it with now to kill the Italian rye grass but not harm my Tifton, or have any suggestions regarding this? I square bale this patch and sell the hay is the reason I am trying to keep as clean as I can even on a first cut.

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

If you are too late to spray Glyphosate, you could use a weed wiper with a 50% mixture of glyphosate. I did this several years ago with good success. Any questions, I will be glad to help.


----------



## Beech_Brent (May 10, 2017)

I believe that any herbicides that are in the classification as sulfonylureas should harm a cool season grass without causing damage to bermuda. I'm thinking something like cimmaron (metsulfuron)?

Sometimes it can be slow to work during cooler temperatures. I have never tried, so I'm just pointing you in another direction worth investigating or considering.


----------



## JB1023 (Feb 22, 2011)

Thank you for your replies. I do have a weed wipe, guess it never crossed my mind to use it for that. Going to check into cimmaron and the like.


----------



## weedman (Jul 12, 2019)

Pastora at 1.25-1.5 oz/A with 12 oz/A Roundup. This works well unless the ryegrass has gotten too large. Cimarron will not have much impact on ryegrass.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I mount my weed wiper on my front bucket so I can adjust the height as necessary. I just wired a switch inside the tractor to turn it on as necessary.


----------

